# FRP shower walls



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a barn bathroom to do this week. Something as inexpensive as I can get, just to wash off the farm mud & dust kinda deal.
Well I'm wanting to use the old pre-slope, PVC liner floor & tile with FRP glued to the walls. It a 4' x 3' by the way.
The question I have is how to make the transition from the FRP walls to the floor? 

What I mean is that the PVC liner will lap up on the walls 6" or so, the very walls that I will be gluing the FRP boards onto. I obviously can't glue the FRP to the PVC liner with the folded lap in the corners without the bottom being bulged out.

Only thing I can come up with is furring the existing walls out 1/4" or so down to the top of the PVC & then skim coat the PVC flush with the furred out wall?
Really wanting an easier way out than all of that though.
Remember I gotta keep the costs down so any premade floors or shower surrounds are out.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Notch out the studs some so it simply laps over?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

K.I.S.S. it...keep it simple silly. Install a fiberglass shower pan. They cost roughly $100. Set the pan in mortar so it is rock solid. Install cement board. Tape seams and install AquaD. Now apply frp panels.


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

It already has plywood walls up that I was going to glue to.
I reckon I can just install some 1/4" cement board on the walls & let it lap the liner.
It's only money right? lol. $40 or $50 more bucks ain't gonna kill me.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The larger issue is going to be waterptoofing the inside corners.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

woodbutchr said:


> It already has plywood walls up that I was going to glue to.
> I reckon I can just install some 1/4" cement board on the walls & let it lap the liner.
> It's only money right? lol. $40 or $50 more bucks ain't gonna kill me.


Frp isn't cheap, a properly installed PVC liner with mud deck and tile isn't cheap. Really your cheapest route would be a cheapy one piece fiberglass shower unit.


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

overanalyze said:


> Frp isn't cheap, a properly installed PVC liner with mud deck and tile isn't cheap. Really your cheapest route would be a cheapy one piece fiberglass shower unit.


Yeah, I guess you're right. I'm going to check tomorrow at some salvage places around here & see what I can find.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Frp isn't cheap, a properly installed PVC liner with mud deck and tile isn't cheap. Really your cheapest route would be a cheapy one piece fiberglass shower unit.


I second this.:thumbup:


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

I tear one piece 4' shower units out all the time. If I can get the last one out of the dumpster, you can have her for free. Might need to glue all 4 pieces back together though. (sorry, not very helpful, but I couldn't resist)


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

I found a 4 footer with shower door for a couple hundred bucks. I'm gonna pick it up in the am. Saves me lots of labor.


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice shower for a barn, lol.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice...

Better watch the cows...


----------

